

Wary of Google Street View? Move, CEO Schmidt says - credo
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/wary-of-google-street-view-move-ceo-says-2010-10-22

======
willydaemon
a) Google's CEO is a bit of a douche. We already knew that.

b) How is taking a picture from a public road even a privacy issue that people
care about?

~~~
chii
people over estimate the risks of having their privacy invaded.

Google already knows more about you (from your searches) than you think, and
the picture they take off the street of you don't even matter. You're better
off using some sort of ip mask, and not be logged into a google service when
you perform a search.

------
bhiggins
Schmidt's strategy _seems_ to be to make himself and Google look bad, but
since Schmidt is a smart guy and I'm an idiot, I'm trying to figure out what's
really going on... Will Google be entering the housing construction market and
offer protection from Street View? Does he want people to immigrate to third
world countries without a Google presence? Does he want people to stop using
roads? The mind boggles!

